# Vape King at JHB Vape Meet 28 Nov



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/15)

Hi guys 

As you know we will be selling at the Vape Meet this Saturday. 

We will not be taking all our Stock so if there's anything specific you want us to bring please let us know beforehand. 

Also if you would like to place an order for collection at the Vape Meet, please select the normal collect from store option then just put a note in the customer comments. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/15)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

